# Stupid Sway Bar Question



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

Okay, this is probably a pretty stupid question, but I figure I will ask it anyway. When we bought our new TT and got the sway bar and stuff the folks told us to not use them in the rain or snow. Well, since it is probably going to be raining when head out on Friday - is that really true or would I be better to just drive with the sway bar installed?

I know I have already mentioned that my TV isn't ideal, but it was comfortable with the sway bar installed, but not so good without it







...

I could really use some advice on this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

OK, that's a new one on me. In the rain and snow you want your trailer to be more free to sway???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Duane,

First off... No such thing as stupid questions on this forum!









Now, on to your stupid question (just kidding!). The answer depends on the sway setup you have. The Equal-i-zer can and should be fully set at all times. Some of the earlier bar and chain systems needed to be released - or at least - loosened in slippery conditions (as well as for backing maneouvers). As I recall, the Reese Dual-Cam setup does not require any special adjustment, but I will defer to the Reese people on that one. I have no idea on the Hensley.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Doug covered the equalizer portion so I'll jump in the the Reese dual cam HP setup. No need to disconnect for any driving conditions, wet, dry, backing, snowing anything.

The only thing I can think of is if you have a friction sway setup. I've read to loosen then up for backing up but never rain??

Anyone else

Bill.

Edit

OMG your pulling a 26rs with a 94 Bronco









I hope you have a 351 with 4:10's or 4:56's in that thing. I used to have a 94 bronco and modded the heck out of that truck but it barely pulled my Coleman popup.

Travel safe


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

If you're referring to the weight distributing portion I could see where it may benefit you to have more weight on the rear wheels but I've towed in heavy rain and never had any problems. I did however have a close call with a Astro van one time pulling a 20' TT. It involved a steep grade with a 90 degree turn at the entrance to the campground. As I made the turn it lifted the rear wheels off the ground and at that precise moment the front porch of the office cleared of all spectators. (It was at the bottom of the hill). A seasoned veteran in a very respectful way schooled me in the way the weight distribution hitch works. I know now to loosen them bad boys before making tight turns on a steep grade. That event scared the hell out of me and it's a lesson I'll never forget.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Please go here http://fullsizebronco.com/forum/index.php and post your trailer and bronco specs in the Anything Else forum for a second opinion, I used to be a mod at the previous site MBB.com.

I might not know Outbacks that well but I do know Bronco's and your asking for trouble with that TT. Your E4OD trans can not be pulled in OD, hit the OD off on the shifter, you need an aftermarket trans cooler. If you still have the 3:55 gears that were factory stock, I hope you don't have any hills in your area. I don't mean to sound rude or harsh but seriously you and your family could be in danger with this combo.

My old 94 Bronco was a 302 E4OD trans (4 speed auto with OD) I swapped the gears front and rear to 4:56, 3" custom exhaust, k&n FIPK. MSD blaster coil and box, 8mm plug wires the list goes on and on and I was underpowered with a 1500lb popup.

Again please take this as advise but the site listed above is the Outbackers.com for Broncos. They can and will help with any question but it can be not kid friendly.

Bill.


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Please go here http://fullsizebronco.com/forum/index.php and post your trailer and bronco specs in the Anything Else forum for a second opinion, I used to be a mod at the previous site MBB.com.Â
> 
> I might not know Outbacks that well but I do know Bronco's and your asking for trouble with that TT.Â Your E4OD trans can not be pulled in OD, hit the OD off on the shifter, you need an aftermarket trans cooler.Â If you still have the 3:55 gears that were factory stock, I hope you don't have any hills in your area.Â I don't mean to sound rude or harsh but seriously you and your family could be in danger with this combo.
> 
> ...


You know Bill that is exactly what I was worried about. I do have the 351 with the trans cooler, but not after market. I was so concerned about this that our dealer let me test tow the trailer with a full water tank over the 4-6% (for 14 miles) grade over Tehachapi to make sure I was comfortable with it. My wife followed me in another car to watch from a distance and make sure nothing was going wrong from her vantage point. I pulled it over the grade and back down and other than it was slow going everything seem to work okay. The temps were good and nothing seems awry. The only nerve racking part was on the test tow they didn't install the sway bar in case I came back and said no-way was when I got back into town (Bakersfield). It would sway when vehicles went by, and I was trying to talk to my wife on a radio... Once I put the damn radio down I felt like I had control over everything. When they put the sway bar on for the return trip home it felt pretty good. I mean if something big went by I could feel it - but it didn't feel like I was loosing it or anything.

This is really the reason why I wanted to go someplace close (and flat) for our first outing. I do see some type of large (more appropriate) vehicle in our future - just not the immediate future. I have talked to my other RV veterans at work that know what I am using and they all said that with the sway control I should be good to go. I don't think I will be doing any cross county trips with this setup but for all the local stuff (few hours) I hope I will be okay.

So is there any abort conditions I should be thinking about? I kind of figure that if things don't feel right to slow down or pull over. I have also been told by various people that if the thing starts swaying too bad where I feel like I need to "abort" to manually override the break controller to pull the rig together.

That seems kind of weird about having a problem pulling 1500lbs though. My utility trailer that I tow behind the Bronco how is 3k and I have never had any problems towing that... However, I have said in a previous post (at least I think I did) I do not really have a good point of reference for towing anything. Actually the only vehicle I have ever used to tow anything is my Bronco - and that utility trailer - well and another utility trailer that was dual axle.

I do know what you mean about other forums not being "kid" friendly and as such I don't really have a desire to post on a forum and get a flame attack back. I have went through that before on photography forums and one my co-works said the F350 forums are notorious for attacking newbies... I think that just ends up being counter productive.

Anyway I really do appreciate your comments though and like I said above what you are talking about was/is my major stressor on this whole purchase.

EDIT - I ventured over to the forum - which I was already a member, forgot about that - anyway in searching the forum it seemed like the general comment was that a bronco with the 351 and tow package could do it - not as nicely as a bigger vehicle - but it would work. I had the Bronco in the shop before I picked up the trailer to check/replace the brakes and check the cooling system. Got the green light.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Is this the type of sway control you have?


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Is this the type of sway control you have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that looks like it... I think the sticker is a different color but pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That sway bar was fine for your pop-up, but you'll need weight distribution bars with the larger trailer.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I was told by a very informed, top notch RV mechanic to drop the WD bars one or two links in wet conditions to get a little more traction on the rear wheels. I've done that for the past four years and never had a problem driving in snow, sleet, rain, etc. All I do is slow down if needed.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

DuaneEllison said:


> Okay, this is probably a pretty stupid question, but I figure I will ask it anyway. When we bought our new TT and got the sway bar and stuff the folks told us to not use them in the rain or snow. Well, since it is probably going to be raining when head out on Friday - is that really true or would I be better to just drive with the sway bar installed?
> 
> I know I have already mentioned that my TV isn't ideal, but it was comfortable with the sway bar installed, but not so good without it
> 
> ...


It is my understanding that the Friction-type Sway Controls don't work as well when they get wet. Less friction.
Also, when driving on icy roads, since the Friction-type resists movement of the trailer, coming out of, or going into a turn, the trailer may want to maintain the same angle with respect to the TV. Sounds a little scary. My advice: if the roads are icy, park it. As for wet roads, tighten it down as hard as you can, and drive SLOWER. 
At least that is my $.02 worth.

Bob


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have the friction sway control and always use rain or shine
but thats just me and haven't had a problem with it

Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I was told by a very informed, top notch RV mechanic to drop the WD bars one or two links in wet conditions to get a little more traction on the rear wheels. I've done that for the past four years and never had a problem driving in snow, sleet, rain, etc. All I do is slow down if needed.
> [snapback]85690[/snapback]​


Personally, I wouldn't follow such advice unless I could actually tell that my rear wheels weren't getting enough traction. Loosening tension on your weight distribution bars will put more weight on your rear wheels but will also reduce weight on your front wheels, which will adversely affect steering and front braking.

IMO, there are many "urban legends" type of "information" floating around and top notch RV mechanics may be as susceptible as anyone else in believing them. Wrenching on an RV doesn't necessarily mean a person has done a lot of towing. If your hitch manufacturer or your TV manufacturer tells you in writing to loosen the WD in slippery conditions, then the info should be valid.

Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

When I had the friction sway, I used in rain also...

The only thing I noticed was that it made more noise, and kind of shuddered instead of sliding.

Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am with Bill on this one, the job of the weight dist bars is to transfer weight to the front axle. If you pull weight off the front axle and put it on the rear, the front would be lighter and would be more likely to slide when turning or stopping. I use a Reese Dual Cam and when loaded it drops the front and rear of the Suburban almost exactly the same amount, I have towed on the interstate in driving rain storms and have never had a problem. Think about this, if you are replacing only 2 tires on your car, do you want the better tread on the front wheels or the rear??

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I am with Bill on this one, the job of the weight dist bars is to transfer weight to the front axle. If you pull weight off the front axle and put it on the rear, the front would be lighter and would be more likely to slide when turning or stopping. I use a Reese Dual Cam and when loaded it drops the front and rear of the Suburban almost exactly the same amount, I have towed on the interstate in driving rain storms and have never had a problem. Think about this, if you are replacing only 2 tires on your car, do you want the better tread on the front wheels or the rear??
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]85742[/snapback]​


Exactly


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Think about this. Do you not use your brakes in the rain? They get wet also.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hello Everybody,

The instructions that came with my Reese friction bar (like Y-Guy showed) says to not tighten it when it is raining. I have just tightend it a bit in the rain.

I would like to know the reason for this too. It might be that the trailer could break traction easier but that is just a guess?????

Walter


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

DuaneEllison said:


> EDIT - I ventured over to the forum - which I was already a member, forgot about that - anyway in searching the forum it seemed like the general comment was that a bronco with the 351 and tow package could do it - not as nicely as a bigger vehicle - but it would work. I had the Bronco in the shop before I picked up the trailer to check/replace the brakes and check the cooling system. Got the green light.
> [snapback]85660[/snapback]​


Good to go then for now. I'm glad you didn't take my comments as a flame, the 351 engine is a totally different engine than the 302, the 302 had just enough omph to get out of it's own way. Do you know what gears you have?

Bill.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

hyewalt34 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> The instructions that came with my Reese friction bar (like Y-Guy showed) says to not tighten it when it is raining. I have just tightend it a bit in the rain.
> 
> ...


I guess it must be because of the same reason I gave in a previous post about icy roads. It resists the trailer turning, whether it is desired, or undesired. I guess the thought is, like coming out of a turn, the friction sway will try to maintain the same angle with the TV. If you are going straight at the time, this is not a good thing. I have a hard time believing that little sway bar could exert enough force to do that, even if the roads are wet.
That is the difference between the friction sway and the dual cam. The friction sway resists a change in angle between the TV and TT. The dual cam tries to always keep them in a straight line.

Bob


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> hyewalt34 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everybody,
> ...


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > hyewalt34 said:
> ...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > I was told by a very informed, top notch RV mechanic to drop the WD bars one or two links in wet conditions to get a little more traction on the rear wheels.Â I've done that for the past four years and never had a problem driving in snow, sleet, rain, etc.Â All I do is slow down if needed.
> ...


Hmmmm. Never gave that much thought, but it makes sense. My bars bring my truck right to the same level as when the TT is not attached. Now that ya mention it, why wouldn't I keep that attitude with the trailer attached? Ya live an loin.


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Good to go then for now. I'm glad you didn't take my comments as a flame, the 351 engine is a totally different engine than the 302, the 302 had just enough omph to get out of it's own way. Do you know what gears you have?
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]85836[/snapback]​


No worries Bill... However I can say all the talk about vehicles and reading that post were that guy totaled his OB and TV got me worried/thinking. So I dumped my Nissan Murano, which I don't know why I bought that in the first place and came home with an 06 GMC 1500 crew cab. I won't get the brake controller in there tomorrow so our first trip will still be with the Bronco - but the new truck will takes it TV status shortly thereafter.

I still got to say that you folks are the nicest and most helpful souls I have found on the net. While I was at the dealer - which was a drive by to just "check" on new trucks - my wife was able to get on the chat thing and get some instant feedback. She's asleep right now and I just got home - but I wanted to say *THANK YOU* to the folks that helped us out tonight. I would have liked to gone bigger and better with the truck - but I think the 1500 will fit well with what we need and what we want.

I am not sure what gear ratio the Bronco has. I am not even sure really how to check.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Duane on the new TV
AS for chatting to your DW it was very to nice 
But Gary did most of the info since he works for a GM daler ship

Don


----------

